# New Light Setup Advice Needed?



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I am looking for a set of lights for my 135 gallon tank. The dimensions of the tank are 72" wide 24" deep and 18" front to back. I am looking to do a low-medium light setup. I dont really want to do co2 right now. Considering the 24" depth of my tank and the fact that I dont want to use co2 right now, about how many watts of t5 HO would you say I should shoot for?

What do you guys think about two of these 36" lights: http://cgi.ebay.ca/36-T5-HO-Aquarium-Light-Plant-Freshwater-78W-2x-6700K_W0QQitemZ300425678934QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f2c41056

Or one of these: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110539892841


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What type of plant setup are you shootin for?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Right now I have some Dwarf Hairgrass and crypt wendtii. I would like to add some amazon swords. I like the carpet look, hence the hairgrass, I am hoping that I am able to accomplish it without needing co2. I plan on adding other plants as well, but Im not set on anything right now.


----------

